# Good Afternoon



## iffm45 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum community and would like to start by saying hello to everyone


----------



## cyclingsivells (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello, and what part of the Southeast are you in?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 2009Buzz (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm in South Florida.


----------

